
Learning and Upskilling SaaS for Teams - IuliiaShnai
http://www.marbleteams.com
======
IuliiaShnai
We just launched Marble and gathering feedback. If you have been sharing links
or articles with your team, then Marble is a product for you. We are turning
ordinary links into learning paths that any team member can go through. Marble
makes your learning progress accountable and you can 1\. Set a learning goal
2\. Create customized learning paths from different resources 3\. Exchange it
with the team and track progress You don't need any special learning designer
skills for that.

Thank you in advance for all enthusiasts and life long learners.

